# Twisted Tea Party 2010



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

My sister who was supposed to bring her camera last night and tape didn't make it in time so in leu of pictures and video's i decided to just tell you about everything.

It was a pretty good night at the twisted tea party. I did get tricked last night.

A family came through and they had this skeleton thing with them...that i mistakened for another kid. :lolkin:

I also had a pimped family come through (literally) I just love it when the family gets involved.

Every one was pretty nice...except for this large group that came through. The mom started messing with the stuff on the table while I was busy handing out bracelets and candy. My poor minion wasn't sure what to do since she was handing out the candy so we just ignored it.

Half way through the night, my minion was taken from me by her mom who inisited they had this thing called 'school' today. so for the second half of the night, i was on my own.

so i muddled through the rest of the night. then towards the end, this van pulls up and some more kids get out and their dad called me over and asked me what i was doing next year..and that he could really use a witch in his yard next year.... which was totally wierd...and i'm not sure if he was hitting on me or just joking around....

All in all. it was a good turnout and I now am going to go rest and start puttng things away.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm glad you had the chance to do a display this year, DA. You've been a noticeably happier person since you were allowed to be your own creative self and do something you loved. Sounds like you did well and people enjoyed what you had.

As for folks touching stuff in a display, you'd think an adult would know better.


----------

